# Animal Humane Society



## Brooke (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello! My name is Brooke, and I am new to this forum. I am interested in buying a bunny (it's something I've wanted to do for a loooooong time!!), and I was especially interested in buying my bunny from the Humane Society, or another rescue organization. There are a lot of bunnies out there in need of good homes, and I would like to provide one!

Has anyone out there gotten a bunny from a rescue organization, or the Humane Society? Is there anything I should be aware of before purchasing a bunny from the AHS? Any advice/suggestions/etc.?

Also.....I've heard that bunnies can be litter box trained.Is this true? Has anyone had success with litter box training? It's something I would be interested in!!

Thanks for any help or suggestions....I want to be an informed pet owner, and I would appreciate any help I can get before purchasing a bunny.

-Brooke McCaffrey


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2006)

Brooke, that's awesome! Kudos to you for doing your research. :great:

Getting my first rabbit was an accident (she was rescued off the street), but it was the best accident that ever happened to me. We're a bonded pair. I love her so much!

Since then I've got one (and soon to be two) other rabbits from a rescue organization. 

No problem litter training any of them, but the young bunnies will go through a juvenile deliquency stage when their hormones kick in, and the litter training goes out the window. But once mine was spayed, she soon went back to the little love bug she was, with stellar (almost) litter habbits. (She still poops and pees to markher territory in front of the other bunny's door, and sometimes where the cats are). 

They are the most wonderful pets in the world. What area are you in? There are so many bunnies needing homes.You may want to PM the forum's new rescue moderator is Lissa, but she may not be on again until Monday.

Again, you're wonderful! :hug:

SAS and PIPP :highfive:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 22, 2006)

It is awesome that you want to be an informed bunny parent! I adopted my bunnies from a private rabbit rescue, and had absolutely no complaints. A humane society would be just as good. If you go to http://www.petfinder.com, you can find a list of all the adoptables in your area. That's how I found mine.

As far as litter training, it is very easy and I have had great success with it.

Bunnydude


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 22, 2006)

:hug:
That's for you, Brooke...! Anyone who adopts from a Humane Society is pretty great in my books! There are so many bunnies out there looking for homes. I adopted a rabbit last summer from my local Humane Society, and he was the sweetest little guy...I'm sure when you find the one who is right for you, you will be so happy!

A couple of things to suggest when you go to adopt...find out how old the bunny is and if he or she is already spayed or neutered. Watch the bunny for a while and see how he is on his own...does he sit at the back of the cage or is he curious and alert? Ask to see his teeth...malocclusion (where the teeth grow abnormally long and can grow out in different directions) does occur with some rabbits and can be costly to maintain in the long run, as the teeth would need to be trimmed by a vet every few weeks. 

I've found that most animals put up for adoption are very healthy (unless there are special health problems, and they should be specified by the shelter), and are usually very friendly. But ask if you can handle the bunny for a few moments - with help from the staff if you aren't used to handling rabbits - and see how he or she responds to you. I find that whenever I've adopted an animal, it's actually the other way around...they adopt me....and as soon as I see them I feel it. 

Best of luck in finding your bunny, and I hope you can come here and share pictures when you do find him!

~Di


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 22, 2006)

Petfinder mentioned above is a great way to finda rescued rabbit. Also the House Rabbit Societyhttp://www.rabbit.org/adoption/index.html

Many rabbit rescues will spay and neuter their bunnies before adoption. Many rescues, such as House Rabbit Society, will also litter train their rabbits. Spaying and neutering helps a great deal with litter box/territory issues. All of my rabbits over the past 18 years have become litter trained with a minimum of effort.

Thisforum has information under bunny care and the House Rabbit Society also has a wealth of information on care, feeding, housing, bunny proofing, etc. If you adopt from a rabbit specific rescue, they will also be able to provide you with information on care.

Good luck with your adoption!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2006)

One thing to remember with shelter bunnies is that, from my experience, they can be shy and somewhat unused to people. This is less likely if they are being fostered or are in the care of a good bunny-savvy shelter. But keep in mind that a shy bunny in the shelter, who is scared by the cats and dogs and strange people, may blossom once you get him home. 

Ask to get a copy of the vet records. I was shown Loki's, but when I checked his packet they hadn't given me a copy. If you are in the UK, make sure he's been vaccinated for myxomatosis and VHD, and keep him up to date on those shots.

If you're looking for more info, there's a post about helpful links here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11388&amp;forum_id=3

Thanks for doing your homework before you adopt, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2006)

ohh there is going to be one lucky bunny out there in a shelter, not realizing that he/she is going to go to a forever home



that is so great that you are going to get one from a shelter, those bunnies really deserve to go to a good forever home, congrats to you.



when you get that special bunny, you must come here and show us their picture and tell us all about that sweet bunny



cheryl.....


----------



##  (Jan 22, 2006)

Our first bunny was an accidental bunny in that our cat brought her home. 

Since then, we recently adopted a pair from the House RabbitSociety. You may want to see if there is chapter nearyou. They came neutered/spayed and litter trained.The nice thing was they were in foster care so we were able to learnabouttheir personalities from their foster mom before weadopted them.At a shelter,you may not beable toget as much information aboutthem.The shelter's around us are pretty goodthough. Anyonechoosing to adopta bunny isneed is a-okay in my book! 

I think its important to adopta rabbit whose personality andbehaviors match you and your family's. Don't just getwhatever rabbit you just think is cute.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 22, 2006)

Brooke, I have sent you a message.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Brooke!:bunnydance:

I think doing research BEFORE you adopt is such an awesome example of what a great bunny mom you can be! I have adopted from shelters/rescues and breeders before and all those options are good. 

Some things to remember is that shelters/rescues may not have too much previous history on your bunny but I find that rescues socialized their bunnies more than some shelters are capable of doing (b/c of man power and/or lack of interest). Any good breeder should be able to give you a family history and personality traits of your new bunny. You shouldn't adopt a bunny less than 8-10weeks old b/c being separated from the mother too soon could be detrimental to a young bunny's life if they aren't able to get the antibodies/nutrients from their mother's milk.

One of the things I usually look for when adopting a bunny is physical health. Is the bunny sneezing, watery eyes, damp paws, lethargic, playful, bright eyes, overweight, underweight etc etc? That will give you a good indication of what to expect when you adopt. Are you able to pay for vet bills should they arise? I would say that is one of the many reason why rabbits get dumped. People do not realize that rabbits are like any other pet and could needvet assistance someday.Vets aren't cheap. Many will work out payment plans but make sure you understand this. Also be aware that rescues and breeders should have a clause that will take back any rabbit that you do not want to keep for whatever reason (please do not dump)whereas shelters usually don't emphasize that much.

Bunnies are very litter trainable. All of my bunnies are free run (ie they do not have cages and have designated areas of my apt). I have big litterboxes in descrete corners and they jump in and out whenever they do their business. I want to stress that some bunnies take to litter training very fast esp if they are neutered and spayed. Most rescues and shelters will neuter/spay included in the adoption fee. Also older bunnies seem more consistent in their litter training than younger bunnies.

Here are some good articles to read on litter training:

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/litter.html

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/training.html

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/behavior/litterbox_setup.html

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/behavior/litter_train.html

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/behavior/litter_compare.html

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/behavior/litterbox.html

http://www.vetcentric.com/magazine/magazineArticle.cfm?ARTICLEID=1179

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-12/litter-training-revisited.html


hope that helps!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

*zakfoxmom wrote:*


> I think its important to adopta rabbit whose personality and behaviors match you and your family's. Don't just get whatever rabbit you just think is cute.




I couldn't agree more!

My first bunny wasn't the one I'd have picked if I had seen him in a rescue/shelter or picture on the internet. He was plain brown lop bunny and not very exciting. But as a favor to a rescue I'd been working with to adopt my first bunny, I got him out of a kill shelter and he changed my life forever.

He had the best personality and I fell in love with him more and more each day. Granted he was a shelter bunny so he had a sorted past (family with a child dropped him, broke his leg and took him to the shelter b/c they didn't wanna pay for it... ugh sometimes ppl make me so sad b/c what are you teaching your child by that example?), but I really believe that the time I spent gaining his trust (~5-6 months) bysitting/laying on the floor, talking to him, letting him come to me while I read a book or something before I could really hold him and get that close was the reason why he returned my love and made me the bunny lover I am today.

Now when I look at his pictures, he's not a plain bunny anymore... he was perfect. I know that there will be a plain brown bunny in my family forever in honor of his memory (thats why I adopted BonBon.)





My proudest moment - Cinnabun kisses!

I hope your experience with your first bunny makes you fall in love like mine did. Cinnabun has shown me so much love in spite ofwhat other ppl had done to him. What a great life lesson - to forgive and forget and love again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Brooke, welcome. I have two rescue bunnies, and I wouldn't change them for the world. They litter trained themselves in a day, and are just so cute. Also, if you get from a shelter, the chances are they will already be neutered, and an older bunny is generally easier to train than a baby.

I don't know where you live, but there is a Forum member (Bunman) that has a lovely rabbit needing a new home. Details are at

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11343&amp;forum_id=1

Jan


----------

